# Guess the minerals.



## GotTheBug (Mar 25, 2015)

Came across this link and thought you might enjoy it.

http://www.disclose.tv/news/a_farmer_drilled_for_water_but_what_came_up_astounded_the_world/115798?utm_content=bufferdf81d&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 25, 2015)

You couldn't have made anything that beautiful with photoshop.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 25, 2015)

Calcium carbonate? In one place, it said the colors are from algae.


----------



## Shark (Mar 26, 2015)

Beautiful, nothing beats nature for stunning beauty.


----------



## galenrog (Mar 26, 2015)

Calcium carbonate. Colors are from trace minerals and from various algaes. I see many of the same colors at other hot springs in northern Nevada and southeast Oregon. Gorgeous little geyser. Started out as a well that was not properly capped. Some geologists claim that such structures take thousands of years to grow to this relatively small size. This geyser has been growing since about 1964, if I remember correctly.


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 28, 2015)

I thought the Fly Geyser was pretty cool, so I posted that link on Facebook. One of my friends is a geologist and he came back with this other link that has a bunch more photos if anyone is interested:

http://www.weather.com/science/nature/news/worlds-most-amazing-places-fly-geyser-20130617

macfixer01


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 28, 2015)

It's not very big. I think I read it was 5' tall and 12' wide.


----------

